# ذهب وفضة في الصخور



## fal (4 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

ارجو منكم تزويدي باسهل الصرق وارخصها في استخراج الذهب والفضه من الصخور
وكيفية استخراج الفضة من كربوناتها (Ag2S) ارجو من لدية الخبرة ان يشرح الطريقة بكامل الخطوات :12:


----------



## alshangiti (4 ديسمبر 2009)

جميع المعلومات التى تسأل عنها موجودة فى الموقع عليك بخاصية البحث .


----------



## اسلام البدوي (10 يناير 2010)

أولا (Ag2S) ليس كربونات الفضة بل يسمى كبريتيد الفضة0
ثانيا هذه اللنكات بها ماتريد إن شاء الله :
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t139694.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t146461.html


----------

